# ¿ Qué opinión os merece la Caja de Ingenieros ?



## Miembro eliminado 2827 (9 May 2012)

Sé que en este foro muchos somos ingenieros y entre nuestros colectivos un amplio porcentaje somos clientes-socios de la Caja de Ingenieros. 

Aunque tengo mis ahorros en varias entidades y algo en metales (menos de lo que me gustaría) . Por comodidad de horarios, por el trato personal y porque las oficinas me pillan muy bien, una buena parte del dinero la tengo en la Caja de Ingenieros es una entidad cooperativa de crédito, no muy grande y con unas cifras publicadas que, en principio, son tranquilizadoras. 
Pero en cualquier caso me gustaría contar con la opinión del foro. 

Gracias


----------



## El Tuerto (9 May 2012)

alarife dijo:


> Sé que en este foro muchos somos ingenieros y entre nuestros colectivos un amplio porcentaje somos clientes-socios de la Caja de Ingenieros.
> 
> Aunque tengo mis ahorros en varias entidades y algo en metales (menos de lo que me gustaría) . Por comodidad de horarios, por el trato personal y porque las oficinas me pillan muy bien, una buena parte del dinero la tengo en la Caja de Ingenieros es una entidad cooperativa de crédito, no muy grande y con unas cifras publicadas que, en principio, son tranquilizadoras.
> Pero en cualquier caso me gustaría contar con la opinión del foro.
> ...




Bastante buenos y serios, cero problemas. Y sin presiones comerciales para masacrar al cliente (al menos que yo sepa). Y no hace falta ser ingeniero para hacerse cliente.


----------



## cojoncio (9 May 2012)

yo estuve con ellos hace tiempo y ningún problema


----------



## musu19 (9 May 2012)

Por el noroeste no existe... pero me parecen entidades en las que la gente tiene que empezar a confiar y mucho!


----------



## Vorsicht (9 May 2012)

Pues hoy he tenido que hablar con ellos, por una duda. Siempre perfecto todo.

Por cierto, hay varios hilos ya de este tema.


----------



## Amstrad (9 May 2012)

Las coop. de crédito trabajan bastante bien y por lo general no se expusieron mucho al ladrillo. Yo ahora estoy con caixa guissona y 0 problemas además de un trato personalizado ejemplar, y por supuesto 0 comisiones.


----------



## tobias (9 May 2012)

yo tengo la duda si Caja Ingenieros está adscrita al banco cooperativo (el de las rurales) o si va por libre.


----------



## user_tt (9 May 2012)

Trabajo con ellos 100% recomendable, tenian un Core capital mas que decente, muy poco ladrillo, buen trato


----------



## pisomaniac (29 May 2012)

Yo de la que también he oído cosas buenas es de Caja de Arquitectos: cuenta corriente sin comisiones y con tarjeta de débito y crédito. Lo malo es que me pilla en otra ciudad...

¿Que tal es? ¿Alguna experiencia? 8:


----------



## pisomaniac (2 Jun 2012)

pisomaniac dijo:


> Yo de la que también he oído cosas buenas es de Caja de Arquitectos: cuenta corriente sin comisiones y con tarjeta de débito y crédito. Lo malo es que me pilla en otra ciudad...
> 
> ¿Que tal es? ¿Alguna experiencia? 8:



Una subidita :cook:


----------



## Cascooscuro (2 Jun 2012)

Creo que Caja Ingenieros depende bastante del BBVA (no se de que modo).
Lo se por un familiar que ha trabajado 38 años en el BBVA.


----------



## Caja de Ingenieros (7 Jun 2012)

¡Hola!
Nuestro acuerdo con el BBVA es únicamente de colaboración operativa, en ningún momento Caja de Ingenieros depende del BBVA financieramente.
El acuerdo consiste en que nuestros socios pueden hacer ingresos en efectivo o de cheques en cuentas de Caja de Ingenieros en las oficinas del BBVA. También pueden retirarse fondos con cheques de Caja de Ingenieros en sus oficinas.
¡Saludos!


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (7 Jun 2012)

¿cómo puede uno hacerse cliente? ¿hay condiciones?


----------



## Caja de Ingenieros (7 Jun 2012)

¡Hola! 
Para hacerte socio de Caja de Ingenieros puedes ponerte en contacto con nosotros a través del siguiente formulario (Caja de Ingenieros) o acudir a cualquiera de nuestras oficinas (Caja de Ingenieros).


----------



## guiu15 (7 Jun 2012)

Hola,
un resumen rápido:

- Cobran comisión (unos 15 €) para las tarjetas débito/crédito si no haces compras que superen 1.000 € anuales por tarjeta.
- No cobran comisión para transferencias nacionales ni por mantenimiento de cuenta.
- Sí cobran comisión para transferencias internacionales.
- Cobran comisión si sacas efectivo en SERVIRED más de 5 veces (creo) cada mes (las cinco primeras veces es gratis).
- A mi parecer poco competitivos en IPF's.

La atención es siempre correcta. 
Las pocas oficinas que tienen abren todo el día ininterrumpidamente.

Saludos.


----------



## Juanjillo (7 Jun 2012)

Y de la Caja de Fontaneros, ¿Habéis oído hablar?


----------



## user_tt (27 Jun 2012)

Juanjillo dijo:


> Y de la Caja de Fontaneros, ¿Habéis oído hablar?



No, pero he oído hablar de la Caja de Trolleros


----------

